# هدية للبروف 2012 International Swimming Pool and Spa Code



## aati badri (31 يوليو 2013)

م صبري
رغم ان النسخة Public Version
ولكن تؤدي بعض الغرض


----------



## aati badri (31 يوليو 2013)

http://www.waterparks.org/pdfFileUpload/ISPSC-PV1.pdf


----------



## aati badri (31 يوليو 2013)

http://shop.iccsafe.org/codes/2012-...ational-swimming-pool-and-spa-code-ispsc.html


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (31 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## رجل الصناعة (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (1 أغسطس 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً


وجزاكم الله كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس عبدالعاطي وكل عام وحضرتك بخير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووور على هداياكم القيمة 
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم و نفع الجميع بعلمكم 
و ليكن شعارنا الدائم : فوق كل ذي علم عليم 
لكم الريادة و لكل الزملاء المعطائين حبي و احترامي و دعائي - الذي أسأل الله أن يكون مستجابا - لكم بالخير و البركة في شهر الخير و البركة


----------



## nofal (2 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2013)

رجل الصناعة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً


وجزاكم الله كل الخير في الدنيا والآخرة​


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (7 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا وجزاك اله كل خير


----------



## محمد الجفري (7 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

